# Woodworking Show



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know when the show is going to be this year?? I would like to go again.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Here is what I found on it.*

Reliant Park
Halls E1 & E3
One Reliant Park
Houston, TX 77054 
832-667-1400 
Parking: $8.00
Venue Website

*When*

Friday, April 4 / Noon - 7pm
Saturday, April 5 / 10am - 6pm
Sunday, April 6 / 10am - 4pm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man that far off







I may have some money saved up by then.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ol' Norm from The New Yankee Workshop is going to be a the new Woodcrafter store in late January in case any of you want to go meet him.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Might be a good time to go spend my gift card......if I can hold out that long......

I'm with you Bobby, that's much too long to wait for the WW show. But, on the plus side I get to keep my money a little longer.


----------



## lchien (Nov 22, 2006)

trodery said:


> Ol' Norm from The New Yankee Workshop is going to be a the new Woodcrafter store in late January in case any of you want to go meet him.


got a card, norm cancelled.


----------

